# Sage Dual Boiler - Pump won't stop



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys, I need some help please. Turned on the machine this morning and the pump primes as normal but since then it won't stop after getting up to temp.

Once at temp the steam is fine but the pump is still running and barely a drop is coming through the group head.

Has anyone experienced this before?

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Could be one of several things. I know the DB is supposed to tell you to descale, but have you? Where do you live and what is your water like. Have you turned off at the plug and left it to col down then back on? There is a hard reset in one of the menus but no idea where. If that does not work Would descale it as a first.....take it no warranty?


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Could be one of several things. I know the DB is supposed to tell you to descale, but have you? Where do you live and what is your water like. Have you turned off at the plug and left it to col down then back on? There is a hard reset in one of the menus but no idea where. If that does not work Would descale it as a first.....take it no warranty?


Hey, it's fully descaled. It does regularly get cleaned, Puly and cafiza. I've also looked after it well sadly no warranty left, I bought it 2nd hand as new and has been fine for nearly 2 years. 

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Leaving off (fully) overnight helps. Sounds like your brew boiler is not filling....descale.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Which boiler filling pump is the problem? Water or steam? Could be a sensor that is duff. I know the steam boiler has 3 level probes which get scaled up even with regular descaling so they might need to be removed and physically cleaned. That's a fairly easy job, just refit them with a smear of silicone grease round the O ring and make sure they go back in the original position.


----------

